

Evolving a human face with genetic algorithms [video] - guyr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS5HWBNvf9U

======
guyr
Here is the description from the creator's blog:
[http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/04/genetic-algorithms-
evolving-...](http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/04/genetic-algorithms-evolving-
human-faces/)

